
Ask HN: Recommended audio books for a road trip? - bttf
I&#x27;ll be road tripping from SF down to San Diego, and am in search of some good audio books to listen to on the way.<p>If I had to rate which sort of content I&#x27;d want before others:<p>1) A damn good story
2) Valuable life lessons
3) Leadership advice for work<p>Any recommendations?
======
johnnysnow
Snow Crash, by Neal Stephenson. Can't get better work leadership advice than
Uncle Enzo. Then again, the protagonist has a pretty strong work ethic as
well:

"The Deliverator used to make software. Still does, sometimes. But if life
were a mellow elementary school run by well-meaning education Ph.D.s, the
Deliverator's report card would say: "Hiro is so bright and creative but needs
to work harder on his cooperation skills."

So now he has this other job. No brightness or creativity involved—but no
cooperation either. Just a single principle: the Deliverator stands tall, your
pie in thirty minutes or you can have it free, shoot the driver, take his car,
file a class-action suit. The Deliverator has been working this job for six
months, a rich and lengthy tenure by his standards, and has never delivered a
pizza in more than twenty-one minutes."

------
Tomte
I'd put Harry Potter under 1), but YMMV. That's what I've been using for a few
months now.

Gorgeously read by Stephen Fry.

